# Moving US to UK tax questions/double taxation



## trailingspouse2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

My spouse and I are moving from the US to the UK this July so he can take a new job with a British university. However, he is actually starting his new job in May, while we are still residents of the US. For the time that we are living in the US, but being paid by the UK university, will we owe UK taxes on those earnings? I'm assuming they don't start collecting income tax until the time that we are actually UK residents? Someone on another board suggested that they might take witholdings our anyway, even before we have arrived, and in that case we would NOT owe US federal taxes on those earnings, but referred me here for clarification.

Is that true? Can we ask them not to take out any witholdings? It seems easier to pay US income taxes while we are US residents and UK taxes when we are UK residents. Also would we also have to make contributions to the NHS before we have arrived?

Would appreciate any advice!


----------

